
Show HN: We Built a Live AWS Summit Bingo Game (Live Now) - kolanos
We built a live bingo game using AWS Lambda and Transcribe. It transcribes the live AWS Summit stream and turns the spoken words into a game of bingo.<p>Game is live now at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;robot.bingo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;robot.bingo</a>
======
kolanos
Game over. Congrats to the winners. Stay tuned for a blog post detailing how
we built this game.

